# Kylin Mini RTA Deal - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/2/18)

Kylin Mini Deal!!!

Kylin here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-kylin-mini-rta-by-vandy-vape

Slammin Juice here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=slammin


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

First link on your post above says page not found
@Sir Vape


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> First link on your post above says page not found
> @Sir Vape



Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

